# FiOS Cable Card Pairing



## christoman (Feb 22, 2003)

I have seen some conflicting info and wanted to confirm prior to upgrading a Tivo HD to Elite/XL4. Can I just move the M-Card to the Elite or will I need Verizon to pair it? I thought at one point they weren't paired to the device but I'm not sure if that's still the case.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

When I went from a Series 3 to two Elites I pulled the two M-cards from the Series 3 and put one in each Elite, and everything worked just fine.

The only minor issue I ever encountered with FiOS was when I added HBO recently. I had to force a system reboot, which you can do online or through the FiOS support number, to be able to get the HBO channels.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

You don't need to pair the card for FIOS. Even the techs don't bother all the time. If they ever change their policy they will get a lot of phone calls. They can repair over the phone....


----------



## pL86 (Oct 11, 2009)

Verizon's FAQ on Cablecards says Cablecards are paired with the device they're installed in:



> Can I remove my CableCard from the DCR (Digital Cable Ready) TV or DVR where it is currently installed and plug it into another DCR device?
> 
> No. After your CableCard is activated, the card is "paired" with the DCR (Digital Cable Ready) device (TV or DVR) in which it was originally installed. You can install your CableCard with another device by using your desktop In-Home Agent instructions or following the online activation steps.


http://www22.verizon.com/ResidentialHelp/FiOSTV/Other+Hardware/CableCARDs/QuestionsOne/84913.htm

Nevertheless, many subscribers report being able to transfers Cablecards without pairing although I don't know if these were recent swaps or from a while ago (Verizon's policy may have changed). I guess give it a try and specifically tune to any premium channels you might have that would have the copy lock turned on. Those are the channels where pairing may be needed.


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

It depends on your location. I'm in lower Westchester NY and 100% the cards have to be paired. I had a failed series 3 and the replacement wouldn't work without re-pairing. My new series 4 also needed to be paired


----------



## christoman (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I guess I'll give it a go and hope it works.


----------



## Thinkdiff (Oct 13, 2003)

Cards do not have to be paired anywhere in the FiOS footprint. However, you *should* have them re-pair it. Pairing is required to receive channels that have the CCI byte set greater than 0x00. So far, that's only a few channels on FiOS (and likely channels that you do not watch). But there's no guarantee they won't start setting the copy-flags on premium channels tomorrow (they can if they want to). Might as well get it over with and have them do it right from the start.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Thinkdiff said:


> Cards do not have to be paired anywhere in the FiOS footprint.


How much are you willing to bet?


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I have 2 cable cards that are not paired in northern NJ.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

None of mine are paired right now, but do they have an automated pairing menu online. I might as well pair my cards just in case now. I'm down to three cards and soon will be down to two when the IP box comes out, so I have no plans on swapping my cards like I've been doing for the last 4.5+ years with FiOS.


----------



## Thinkdiff (Oct 13, 2003)

rifleman69 said:


> How much are you willing to bet?


Verizon FiOS or Frontier FiOS? AFAIK, no major channel on Verizon FiOS has the copy-protect flag set, so pairing the card is not required to view/record the channels.

I have no idea if that's true on Frontier FiOS as they've managed to screw up their FiOS offerings quite nicely.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

FiOS footprint is FiOS footprint. Are you saying that you're backing down from the bet?


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Thinkdiff said:


> Cards do not have to be paired anywhere in the FiOS footprint. However, you *should* have them re-pair it. Pairing is required to receive channels that have the CCI byte set greater than 0x00. So far, that's only a few channels on FiOS (and likely channels that you do not watch).


Mine arent paired and I still recieve that stupid HUBHD channel here on FIOS that is copy protected.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

vurbano said:


> Mine arent paired and I still recieve that stupid HUBHD channel here on FIOS that is copy protected.


It's not protected is it? I thought it was in the beginning but they changed it. I thought those two info channels are the only ones protected now?


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> None of mine are paired right now, but do they have an automated pairing menu online. I might as well pair my cards just in case now. I'm down to three cards and soon will be down to two when the IP box comes out, so I have no plans on swapping my cards like I've been doing for the last 4.5+ years with FiOS.


What is the URL for the "automated pairing menu online" ?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

shamilian said:


> What is the URL for the "automated pairing menu online" ?


I just did a Google search for it. But it needs a number from the receipt that came with the cable cards. Which I didn't have since I got my cards before they had self Install.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Frontier Fios is not Fios, sorry. When people say "Fios", they mean Verizon. Frontier Fios is a leftover service than Frontier doesn't even want, and they're doing all they can to drive customers away from it. You poor bastards will be back on DSL before long.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I just did a Google search for it. But it needs a number from the receipt that came with the cable cards. Which I didn't have since I got my cards before they had self Install.


I found the activation page... It requires that you enter an activation code that you get with the card.

It got me thinking, self-installs don't have a place to enter a hostid number so they can not be paired to any one box.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

shamilian said:


> I found the activation page... It requires that you enter an activation code that you get with the card.
> 
> It got me thinking, self-installs don't have a place to enter a hostid number so they can not be paired to any one box.


On the page I was on it had fields to enter the host ID and the other ID that is needed.


----------



## christoman (Feb 22, 2003)

Just as an FYI follow-up: Pulled the trigger on the XL4 and have swapped cable cards with no issues. Guess I am luck to live in an area that doesn't require pairing.


----------

